# Main Stem Brown??? Plz Hlp



## Ganja Planta (May 24, 2006)

Hey my main sten (middle stem) is brown and all the other stems are brown now. The plant has already been flowering (Budding) for like 3-4wks. I put some Fert in a bottle with water let it disolve and sprayed in around plant. Can any1 help me with Brown Stem Everything brown except green Buds. Looks sick. first time Grower long time smoker By the way from what I have been told when I got the seeds it was white widow. Thanks


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

Have you been using flowering nutes or some regular plant food? A month into budding they may be bottoming out on potassium and phosphorous. I have read, but cannot guarantee that stem changes can be indicative of a lack of phos.


----------



## Northern1337s (May 25, 2006)

I had mine turn purple and it had no real affect on my plant. Lack of Phosphorus is supposed to cause the stem to change either purple or brown sometimes but that is questionable. The purple on my stem didnt hurt the rest of the plant. Are your leaves having problems too? or are they ok?


----------

